
First-class environments. Discuss. ;) - swah
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3861
======
croddin
I always though it would be cool for a language have a special array-like
object called 'scope'. To test if a variable was in scope you would say
something like "if 'a' in scope:". It could also be useful in debugging. You
could definitely abuse it, like global variables or Javascript's
arguments.caller, but with great power comes great responsibility.

~~~
bmm6o
What's the use case? Isn't this something the compiler can determine
statically?

~~~
burgerbrain
You could potentially manually/dynamicaly manipulate the environment to an
advantage.

